# [CONFIG]Support de l'alcatel speedtouch usb ?

## Gnux

Bonjour

Pouvez vous me dire si l'alcatel speedtouch usb est bien

détecté sous Gentoo?

Et où je pourrais trouver de la doc sur sa mise en place sous

Gentoo en particulier?

Merci  :Very Happy: 

[edit modérateur: merci de rester sur le bon topic, ca n'a rien a faire dans l'installation depuis un sagem fast 800.]Last edited by Gnux on Fri Aug 15, 2003 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bestel

Apparement plusieurs utilisateurs ont l'air de l'utiliser sans problème... Sinon, pour l'installation, je pense qu'il suffit juste d'emerger le bon package :

```
bestel@arold doc $ emerge -s speedtouch

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : speedtouch ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  net-dialup/speedtouch

      Latest version available: 1.2_beta2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 166 kB

      Homepage:    http://speedtouch.sf.net/

      Description: GPL Driver for the Alcatel Speedtouch USB under *nix
```

Sinon monsieur le modérateur  :Wink:  ou gnux, pourriez vous éditer le topic pour le faire correspondre à la nouvelle syntaxe établie sur le forum : [SUJET] question (état)

merchi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dioxmat

Je l'aurais bien fait, mais je suis pas trop sur de quoi mettre, vu que je suis pas trop sur de l'etendu de la question :-)

Donc pour l'instant je laisse comme ca :)

----------

## omlip

ta demande est double,

si tu comptes l'installer pour installer gentoo rien de plus facile, il existe un bon thread sur ce sujet ds le forum

Sinon je suppose que si il est detecte pour pouvoir installer gentoo,alors ben il devrait pas poser de probleme pour l'installer

enfin voila le thread  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31909&start=0

voila voila + omlip

----------

## Gnux

Merci de vos réponses je suis nouveau sur le forum

et la syntaxe mauvaise du topic est entièrement de ma 

faute  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Pour faire une emerge afin de récupérer le paquet

speedtouch, je croyais qu'il fallait que je sois déjà

connecté  :Shocked:  (pardon si cette question peut paraître infantile

mais j'ai pas encore lu toute la doc cette nuit  :Laughing:  )

omlip merci pour ton lien  :Wink: 

Mais j'ai pas vu qu'il utilisait de driver juste le microcode

est-ce normal? Je vais tester pour voir  :Cool: 

Ce que j'aimerais faire: une install gentoo par le rézo donc en 

passant par mon speedtouch. Ou si c pas possible installer

la gentoo et travailler à la détection de mon modem.

Voilà bon je retourne lire les docs  :Wink: 

MErci à vous  :Very Happy: 

PS:au sujet de la syntaxe des topics j'ai rien vu sur ça dans la faq

j'ai mal vu?

----------

## yuk159

C'est normal puisque c'est une specificite francaise  :Wink: 

Pour etre un peut plus serieux c'est une idee d'un utilisateur de ce forum (yaubi pour ne pas le citer  :Razz: ) soutenue par d'autres.

voila le lien : [IMPORTANT POUR TOUS] Lisibilite du forum

Tu peux changer le titre en editant ton premier message.

Bienvenue sur les forums gentoo  :Very Happy: 

[EDIT]

jamais installe ce modem mais ce lien devrait d'aider :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31909&start=0

----------

## omlip

en fait pour tout expliquer

1)le driver de ce modem est deja sur le liveCd mas il manque le microcode pour des raisons de licenses. c'est pour cela kil ne te faut ke le microde a mettre et ca marche nickel j'ai essaye une fois

2)comme tu peux le voir Yuk te renseigne egalement ce post --> preuve ke ca marche reelement nefin dumoins kil est connu de pas mal d'utilisateurs

3)pour voir si tu es connecte fais un ping www.yahoo.fr et la tu verras si tu as des reponses

pour en revenir a ton install tu devras faire un emerge sync --> obliger d'etre connecte ou alors que le paquet se trouve sur un pc local..

petit conseil : lors de l'instalaltion on te demande d'installer rp-pppoe etant donne que tu as un usb tu n'en a pas besoin, alors je te donseil de faire al un emerge speedtouch (puisque tu es connecte)

Si tu ne le fais pas ben quand tu redemarrera , tu ne sera plus connecte !! et donc un emerge speedtouch ne fctionnera pas, tandsi ke si tu la installe avant ben tu n'auras plus ka lance la connexion pour eventuellement installger un gestionnaire de fenetre sou un bureau etc....

voila voila , j'espere que je suis cler ca c'est pas un de mes point fort si tu comprend pas ben j'editerais ce post en fonction 

a+

omlip

----------

## yuk159

Zut j'avais pas vu ton lien omlip   :Embarassed: 

Ha elle est jaunie la jeulesse .... hip !! (et oui c'est vendredi soir ici)  :Razz: 

----------

## Gnux

 *omlip wrote:*   

> en fait pour tout expliquer
> 
> 1)le driver de ce modem est deja sur le liveCd mas il manque le microcode pour des raisons de licenses. c'est pour cela kil ne te faut ke le microde a mettre et ca marche nickel j'ai essaye une fois
> 
> omlip

 

MERCI à tous et à omlip en particulier.Je vais essayer car j'ai l'image du 

LiveCD et si ça marche, je passe à Gentoo  :Wink: 

Et si ça marche pas je vous dis pourquoi  :Very Happy:  et vous demande si vous avez

des idées.

Merci encore a +  :Very Happy: 

----------

## omlip

oh je vasi rester modeste , si j'ai pu t'aider sur ce coup la  c paske j'ai fait exactement poster la meme chose que toi, eu les memes kestions etc...

ya de cela 1 semaine donc naturellement je pouais t'aider un coup 

voila voila

a+omlip

----------

## Gnux

Salut  :Very Happy: 

un petit détail : ton speedtouch c un 330 (violet)

ou un qui est vert?

Est-ce que cela marche pour les deux?

Regarde là:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31909&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=50

le message de Me. C pour ça que ça m'interpelle car j'ai un 330  :Laughing: 

A+  :Wink: 

----------

## omlip

ben juste moi en effet j'ai le speedtouch usb vert (poisson)

selon le thread en question ou Me dit kil faut des nouveaux drivers

l'astuce serait de:

1) recuperer les drivers 1.2 beta1

http://speedtouch.sourceforge.net/index.php?/download.fr.html

2)mettre les drivers sur une diskette

3)demarrez avec le live cd

4)installez les drivers-->(cfr README ou INSTALL) ah oui masi je me demande si make y est normalement oui. j'espere lol

5)te connecter au net  lol

6) installer gentoo   :Cool: 

[edit]je suis vraiment con j'ai pas lu le post de Me en fait il explike tout et tres bien las bas en anglasi seulement

----------

## Gnux

 *omlip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [edit]je suis vraiment con j'ai pas lu le post de Me en fait il explike tout et tres bien las bas en anglasi seulement

 

Je vais le traduire pour en faire une bonne doc là dessus dès que j'aurais

eu le temps d'installer ma gentoo  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## MulDy

salut

voila j'ai voulu installer ma gentoo 1.4 avec les live cd pr mon athlon 1800xp. mais rien y fait pr mon modem ( alcatel usb vert )  :Evil or Very Mad:   ppp daemon refuse :-/

pourtant j'avais réussi a installer la rc3 antièrement sans problème en downloadant du net.

j'ai donc boot avec cd basic retaper la démarche comme ds les thread précédent donc faire les modprobe + mount floppy config des login et pass

mais même la il veut pas :-/

alors mauvais microcode ou la newz rlz 1.4 qui fait de la résistance ? :-/

thks d'avance

----------

## omlip

mauvais microcode ca metonnerait, mais c'est possible si tu veux le bon moi je dois l'avoir

moi ca amarche avec la rc 4 :

tu es bien sur d'avoir fait tte les etapes , une fois que tu as chrooter tas bien copier le resolv.conf??

on sait jamais 

voila bye 

omlip

----------

## MulDy

ben je le veux bien histoire d'essayer

parce que j'avais installer la rc4 par le net et la j'ai voulu tester par les live cd pr aller un peu plus vite 

mais même au boot après le live cd y veut pas kwa :-/

the_muldy@hotmail.com si tu sais me l'envoyer merci

----------

## Gnux

Bonjour

j'ai du taf mais mercredi je teste pour voir

je vous dirais

Le mien est violet na  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

Bon courage:n'oublie pas de dire si ça marche  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MulDy

ben avec la rc4 sans prob mais la 1.4 fé un peu la sainte ni touche apparament  :Wink:  j'attend le micro code verra après  :Smile: 

ouaip je tiens au courant tracass

----------

## omlip

micro code sende normalement

si prob repost

bye

omlip

----------

## MulDy

voila tt est bon et avec le micro code de windows  :Smile: 

c t juste un oublie d'espace entre les * du pap et chap secret :-/

merci pr 'laide et déso pr le tps de réponse parce que isntaller gentoo en 64k même a partir du stage 3 c long :p

++

----------

## Gnux

 *MulDy wrote:*   

> voila tt est bon et avec le micro code de windows 
> 
> c t juste un oublie d'espace entre les * du pap et chap secret :-/
> 
> merci pr 'laide et déso pr le tps de réponse parce que isntaller gentoo en 64k même a partir du stage 3 c long :p
> ...

 

Putain ça me fait penser:est-ce que j'ai mis un espace?  :Shocked: 

J'en suis pas sûr maintenant que tu le dis.

Mmm demain je reprends tout ça en main  :Wink: 

hop au taf.

Félicitations à toi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gnux

 *Gnux wrote:*   

>  *MulDy wrote:*   voila tt est bon et avec le micro code de windows 
> 
> c t juste un oublie d'espace entre les * du pap et chap secret :-/
> 
> merci pr 'laide et déso pr le tps de réponse parce que isntaller gentoo en 64k même a partir du stage 3 c long :p
> ...

 

----------

## omlip

ben ethernet veux dire ke tu te connecte par un cable qui se branche sur la carte reseau

PPPoE= ppp over ethernet       carte reseau

PPPoA=ppp over ATM      modem usb 

pas plus simple ke ca

voila a+ omlip

----------

## Gnux

Marci omlip ça ma fout les nerfs à vif

cette histoire à force de chercher pourquoi 

ça marche pas  :Sad: 

Marci encore  :Wink: 

----------

## MulDy

ben pourtant c pas compliquer tu fais exactement ce k'il dise ds la brochure et c tt bon  :Smile: 

qd tu viens de booter avec le live cd tu tape

modprobe floppy

modprobe ppp_generic

modprobe ppp_async

modprobe n_hdlc

modprobe ppp_synctty

mkdir /mnt/floppy

tu bourre la disquette avec ton micro code 

mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy

normalement charge ta disquette

cp /mnt/floppy/nomdumicrocode /home

nano /etc/ppp/conf.d/speedtouch tu met pr le microcode /home et tu vire le # devant pr virer le comment

nano /etc/ppp/peers/adsl.sample ton login tels que ******@BLABLABLA

oublie pas en maj le nom du provider

puis etc/ppp/papsecrets avec 'tonlogin@BLABLALBA'_*_'tonpasse'_*

ATTENTION _ = espace  :Smile: 

idem pr chap

puis /etc/init.d/speedtouch start

normalement ca doit fonctionner, sinon regarde si ton modem est bien allumé etc... fin les signes ki montre ce ki pourrait pas aller

++

----------

## omlip

waw muldy nous a traduit le topic cool 

en effet comme le dis muldy tu n'as qua suivre ca et ca ira

je vais juste apporter ma ptite ajoute pour faire mon chiant un piti peu

n'oublie pas le : 

mkir /mnt/floppy      on sait jamais si il existe pas tu auras une erreur du genre "floppy: No such devices or directory"..

allez je vous laisse a+ 

omlip

----------

## Gnux

Salut

MulDy:ah si la vie était aussi simple lol le rêve

en tout cas MERCI  :Very Happy: 

Je rentre et je teste.

J'ai qud même une question (j'en ai toujours   :Embarassed:  )

Voilà tu fais cela direct après avoir booté sur le cd?

Moi je croyais qu'il fallait le faire juste après le chroot

(c'était écrit ainsi dans le post de Me).

A ce propos je me demandais ce qu'il voulait dire par rentrer

un mot de passe au chroot.Idée?

En tout cas même si je ne suis pas très optimiste je vais tenter ce soir

MERCI encore  :Very Happy: 

----------

## omlip

be ntu dosi faire la manip juste avant de chrooter,

pkoi??

car sur le live cd les pilote du speedtouch sont precompile et c'est pour ca ke ca fctionne grace a kkes modprobe etc....

le chroot de permute du live-cd vers l'installation telle kelle et la forcement rien n'est installe donc ca marcherait pas

absolument avant le chroot

voila voila 

bye

omlip

----------

